# Social Club ID? Wo finde ich diese?



## IBMExperte (21. Januar 2018)

Abend,

Ich brauche meine Social Club ID und kann Diese aber nicht finden auf mein Profil bei Rockstar.
Kann mir da jemand helfen wo die genau steht?
Habe schon unter Einstellungen alles mögliche geschaut.


----------



## IBMExperte (21. Januar 2018)

!CLOSE!

Man merkt direkt das dieses Forum was Spiele angeht man kaum Support bekommt^^
Bin ich in der Technik Abteilung unterwegs schreibt direkt einer


----------



## INU.ID (22. Januar 2018)

Dein Wunsch sei mir Befehl. (2 Stunden zwischen Frage und Frust sind aber auch ein wirklich langer langer Zeitraum)

*closed*


----------

